# BFN and side effects



## Magda (Aug 9, 2006)

Hi everyone 
This is the first time of posting and at my wits end.  I have just had my second SIUI negative cycle and to add to this I have had the most horrendous side effects.  I have been taking Cyclogest pessaries since implantation and have had really bad mood swings ranging from rage to hysterical bouts of crying - everything and anything upsets me.  

I have also had stomach pain and crippling constipation and wind.  My GP says progesterone does do this to some women and I should talk to my clinic about alternatives to the cyclogest.  I felt so poorly that I am thinking of totally giving up on further treatment.  This has happened before to me  at the same stage of the cycle.

Has anyone else had the same experiences with drugs?  

Magda


----------



## saphy75 (Mar 15, 2004)

Hi i moved this post here as i have no experience of IUI and was hoping you lovely ladies will be able to help

thanks guys

pam xx


----------



## totyu (Mar 23, 2007)

Hi

I am on my third IUI but the first with progestrone suppositories. My stomach is bloated (more then normal!) have bad wind and slight aches.

But my mood is completely the other way and its as though I am on happy pills, so quite enjoying this side of it.


Tots


----------



## Wiccanlady (May 10, 2007)

Im on my second IUI cyle and I've had a lot more bloating and wind on this cycle and emotionally I've been more crazed - definately different to the first cycle.


----------



## Kissy Bear (Aug 2, 2006)

I am not on any medication hun - however I thought I would send you some very special home-made cuddles!

  

Hope you feel better real soon!

Love
Kissy Bear
xXx


----------



## Magda (Aug 9, 2006)

Thanks a lot, especially to kissybear.  Feeling a bit better today now things have calmed down.  Just gotta psyche myself up for round three!!  Got told off at the clinic for not coming in for my pg test but was having a heavy af and stomach cramps as well as all the other symptoms of tx, so I told them it was obvious it had failed.  Think they were a bit annoyed with my attitude.

But heh, I think sometimes our clinic staff forget the emotional impact of a neg result how it's such a downer and that we literally have to drag ourselves in to start another cycle!  We are not just pieces of meat to stick needles in and statistics on a graph - we hurt physically and mentally.


Magda xxxx


----------



## Nova (Jul 8, 2007)

Hi Madga

Sorry that round 2 not worked out for you!! Lots of hugs to you!!

I am on my first round had iui on Monday and joy of joy those lovely white torpedoes!!! really make you feel sexy don't they!!!

Not had any side effects as yet, apart from when i had to take the 4 antibiotics in one go thought i was about to die!!  But feeling fine today. Hoping to have same experience as Totyu and feel like on happy pills!!!

Lots of hugs to you Madga....

Nova


----------



## harshika (May 21, 2007)

Hi Magda,

yesssssss!! I went thru the same whole story..exactly same. To top it off I had a tight cervix so the dialtion bit killed me and the double whammy :-the end result was bfn!! like you i wnt thru hell. Im so turned off that I stopped tx for 2-3 months.......im still in trauma wit all that pain and bleeding i suffered from. And like you, i didnt bother going for  a test to the hosp. Unlike urs, my hosp wasnt even bothered. they r normally very kind but since its a pvt hosp maybe they dont worry too much cos anyways they make enough money!! so another small test not happening in their lab wont matter , ha ha ha! My doc did call me back for iui-2, right at the next cycle,  but i refused saying i was fed up....

better luck next time for u and me!

harshika


----------

